# طلب مساعده



## الــــجــــو كــر (4 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
انا عندى ورشه لحام ومخرطه وعاوز اعمل درفيل لف الصاج ودى المواصفات الى عاوزو عليه
سمك الصاج الى عاوز الفو من 5 ملى الى 10 ملى والقطر من 50 سم الى 120 سم وطول الدرفيل 2 متر
محتاج رسم هندسى ليه وخصوصا التروس مجموعه التروس الى بتركب عليه 
يا ريت الى عندو معلومه ميبخلش بيه 
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## الــــجــــو كــر (5 نوفمبر 2010)

9 شافو الموضوع ومفيش ولا رد واحد
ممكن اكون مش موصل المعلومه صح الى مش فاهم يستفسر 
انا عاوز اعمل درفيل يلف الصاج الى مواسير باقطار من 16 سم الى 120 سم وسمك الساج من 5 ملى الى 10 ملى
انا عارف حعملو ازاى بس مش عارف اجمع التروس ازاى ولتوضيح دى صوره


----------



## MIDOMID (17 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم انا عندى معلومات ليك وممكن وهكون تحت انا بعملهم وعندى كتير منهم


----------



## MIDOMID (17 مايو 2011)

بس فى مشكله انا مش هعرف اعبرك كتابه ومن شروط الموقع منع عرض البريد الاكترونى بتاعى او رقم التلفون هحاول اشرحلك من كلامك باين انك عارف مقاسات العمدان او الدرافيل بتوعك عشان كدى مش هكلم فيها انت عاوز التروس انت محتاج 3 تروس نفس المقاس اى متشابهين 2 يركبو فى العمدان وواحد هيكون القائد بتعهم ومحتاج ترسان بقطر حوالى 50 الى 60 مش شرط يكونو متساويين ومع كل واحد الترس الصغير بتعهم وطبعا المتور بس فى حسبه بسيطه وهى انك تعرف سرعه الترفيل وعلى اساس ذالك هتعرف انت محتاج ماتور كام لفه وقطر التروس وانت باين عليك راجل فاهم سرعه الدرفيل فى بتاعك لا يذيد سرعته عن 6 لفات فى الدقيقه


----------



## الــــجــــو كــر (18 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم انا متشكر جدا لحضرتك على ردك انا حقلك بالظبط ايه النقطه الى وافقه معايه وهيا ازاى بعد ما الف الصاج اقدر افتح الدرفيل الثالث وياريت نتقابل يكون احسا وافيد انا بجد محتاج لخبرت حضرتك


----------



## MIDOMID (19 مايو 2011)

سهل جدا انا تحت امرك بس يارب اعرف اعبرك الدرفيل له جنبان الجنب القريب من التروس ده بيبقى سليم اما الثانى بنقسمه نصفان بحيث يكون النصف الاسفى يضم العمودان السفليان اما النصف العلوى يضم العمود العلوى وبعد ذالك نربط النصفان بمسمارين طبعا يراعى ان تكون المسامير بالصلابه والحجم المناسب وعند لف الاسطوانه يحل المسامير وتخرج الاسطوانه اى عندما نحل المسمارين يكون العمود العلوى حر من طرف واحد لكى نخرج الاسطوانه يارب اكون عرفت اعبر ليك بس مع احترامى ليك هذا الكلام نظرى اما العملىفلابد ان تكون متمتع بخبره اعلى من هذا او على الاقل تشوف واحد وتدرسه وتفهمه عشان فى نقاط صغير ولاكن يتوقف نجاح الدرفيل من عدمه وانا على اتم الاستعدات ان اوساعدك لوجه الله تعالى بدون اى مقابل يكفينى الدعاء اخوك المهندس محمد


----------



## MIDOMID (19 مايو 2011)




----------



## MIDOMID (19 مايو 2011)

هذه صوره توضح كلامى بس هذا التصميم ضعيف نوعا ما


----------

